# RecipeDB - Von Trapp's Vienna



## christopher.whitten (26/9/12)

Von Trapp's Vienna  Ale - Vienna  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This was a mash for a Marzen, although we split the batch in half and hopped the Vienna a little differently and added 3L of water to reduce OG. 90 minute boil and 5 weeks lagering. Fermented at 12*C.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Weyermann Munich I    3 kg Weyermann Vienna    3 kg Weyermann Pilsner    3 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1.5 kg Weyermann Caramunich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      120 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 60mins)    60 g Hallertauer (Pellet, 4.8AA%, 20mins)       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         55L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.062 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 32.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.44%   Colour 23 EBC   Batch Size 55L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Conditioning 5 days


----------



## Aydos (26/9/12)

It doesn't specify what yeast you used.


----------



## donburke (26/9/12)

aydos said:


> It doesn't specify what yeast you used.




wild ferment ?


----------



## christopher.whitten (13/1/13)

Apologies, Whitelabs Octoberfest (WLP820)!


----------

